# CQHAM.RU

## RX4HX

(1 )    ,    ()   ?
http://i5uxj-2.cln.it/amp/      8   (    ).         :Smile:

----------


## RX4HX

-  :    -   ,       (      ),      .

----------


## CHACK

500     ,        ,      .         ,      , ..   ,     .            .

----------


## er1mf

> ,

----------


## RX4HX

CHACK:         -140,         : -     (  ,     ).     ?

----------


## CHACK

> CHACK:         -140,         : -     (  ,     ).     ?


       -5,     -9,       / (    ).         3,5 ,    1,8   ,     . 

      "  " -:   ,     .

----------


## Jim

,        .     ,              .

----------


## CHACK

> CHACK
> 
>        ,      .         ,      , ..   ,     .
> 
> 
>      ,        ,      .        ,     ,   .        2   .


 .     2         -       .

----------


## RX3APL

> 


    ,       .  ,  -   ,   .       500    .

----------


## Set-up

> ...        ...


 . 

,   ,      ! ,    ? ,   ,   1 .       _(  200   50   )_.       __.          

73

----------


## R9LZ

> .


       5-10,    .

----------


## UA1CLS

-  ( 1 ).
    1  (1-3-5-7 ).

----------


## ua9ung

> -  ( 1 ).
>     1  (1-3-5-7 ).


       3- 811,   ,

----------


## aleksandr130

-              ,           .            .

----------

,.      ,   !

----------


## ur3cjr

?    4.     2.

----------


## ur3cjr

> ur3cjr
> 
>    ?    4.    2.
> 
> 
> .            - .


          -55


  :
     ?
       ?

----------


## babay

ua9ccl       ?

----------

> ua9ccl       ?


.       .  !        ,   ,         (   )         , -    ,     .   -    .     ,    , -   .  :           ,   -    .
-      "".    . 
   . -   .     .

----------


## UT4FA

> ,        .     ,              .


  !!!
 ....

  , UT4FA.

----------

> ,
> 
> 
> ,
> 
>     2 71, 600  ,
> . -   .
>      ,-  
>  -,   -  .


 .
           ,     .   .     .     .  .      .  - . 
   -      3- -50. -    .   80     :Crazy:   .        .      2.     .   - . .  :Smile: 
   73!  - UA9CCL.

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,.      ,   !


      () 1  2!
           .
         -  .
   -     !
        1  2   .
    ,           .
        ,             !!!
    ,  1  2          . 
====================  ==
 ,       1000,       ,    -       3.

----------


## UA1CLS

- !!!
 ,      ???

----------


## .

> ,      ???


,    .

----------


## ve3kf

-        2.            www.multi-tech-industries com

----------


## .

> .


 


> -        2.           www.multi-tech-industries com.


 ,   !.

----------


## dl4tnr



----------


## dl4tnr

> ,     ?


    :? 
               81 
     2 81

----------


## km6z

5 Premier,    .  cw/ssb,   .

----------


## sr-71

,     .
.

----------


## sr-71

1.
   ( )    .

----------

.   -647.   .  2-50.  - 100.
    .      .        1.5-2. -     -   .                          .( ).     .    .         . 10   .
 *****       .    .        10 .             .        .        .      .     .         .      .          .      - - .

----------


## EW1SW

*EW4PA* :





> - PA  74  500 ?


.
     -  ,        (),     - .
  -    .
             .  ?
 " ",         (  ).  - .

----------


## EW1SW

*EW4PA* :




> 1,      ,  .


  ( ).
   (-74) -  (          ).

----------


## CHACK

> 1,      ,  .


    1,        (      1    ).

  -74      ...

----------


## .

> .  .


  .

----------


## R9LZ

> ,.


  .
 .

----------


## .

> *.*


   ,   .   3.     .   .    ,  .   ,    .

----------


## .

> *.*
>     .


 ,  .

----------


## EU1ME

140 - "",    ?

----------

rn3zip

----------


## (uu5jfk)

5025 ( ).  -  -   ,    , ,,   .    ......      :Sad:  .      -     .  ?

----------


## VA6AM

> 5025 ( ).  -  -   ,    , ,,   .    ......      .      -     .  ?


   ,   .
   , .     .
      .

----------


## VA6AM

> .       .        -   )
>   ,    ,  ?


 ,    .

  ,    ....        .

----------


## VA6AM

> ,   -   ,       0.3.      ,       .    ,      ,      !


 
 DL2KQ                

http://dl2kq.de/pa/1-15.htm

----------


## (uu5jfk)

,ua3vts, !       
  5025.     .    4 .    .     1  .

----------


## .

> ,ua3vts, !       
>   5025.     .    4 .    .     1  .


 , , .   .

----------


## R0SBD

,    / ?

----------


## (uu5jfk)

-      .

----------


## rv4lk

,  ,   100%     .    ,   : 300 .     -  ,     .

----------


## UB3RBU

,          2,5    2.      .

 :Very Happy:       2,5  :Crazy:

----------


## rw0iw

81- (3000V, I -  ).   ?

----------


## .

> .
> 
>    ,   ,        10. .    4.
>       -73    2.5.        .
> 
> 
>    .  ,          2,5    2.      .
> 
>  : ,        .


       2.5.     ""    2.5    ,     .

----------


## ua4dt

.         "",  ""  ""   -   (  :Smile:  ).    ,     ?

 rw0iw
    ?

----------


## .

> .         "",  ""  ""   -   (  ).    ,     ?
> 
>  rw0iw
>     ?


  - ?

----------


## CHACK

> 35        40     80  160.....


   -.       160       (  )   ......

----------


## ve3kf

> -73    2.5.        .


   ,      .    100  ,    ,      ,    .     ,        ,             ,   .      -.

----------


## .

> .
> 
>       -73    2.5.        .
> 
> 
>    ,      .    100  ,    ,      ,    .     ,        ,             ,   .      -.


            .
     .     .

----------


## ve3kf

> .


                ,      .     ,     .      
http://dl2kq.de/pa/1-15.htm
       .



> 


    -         ?     ,    ?

----------


## ve3kf

140?  ,  ?    ,  ?

----------


## .

> 140?  ,  ?    ,  ?


     140   ?!!! 
          2.5.

----------


## ve3kf

> -140   .


 .     
 100  -   
 100  1   
 1  -  
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

,                 .

----------

> .   .       .         .      .     !


 -      .  ,  .    -140   .   60    ,             .  40    ,      .       , ..     .

----------


## .

> 2,5.
>    -140   .


 . 140   ,   .

----------


## rw0iw

UA4CDT.         ().
   .

----------


## .

> .
> 
>      .   .       .         .      .     !
> 
> 
>  -      .  ,  .    -140   .   60    ,             .  40    ,      .       , ..     .


       ?    -   ,     .     .       . ,    ,  .

----------


## ua4dt

,         ,  ?

----------


## rw0iw

> .       .  500-700   .            .


    "  -" (http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=10755&start=0),       " ".   8-  ( http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=105 )      .  ,    "" .               81,  "   " !

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    .


  ,     200%
   .    .  24   0,5% .      24   ,     .   .      . 
http://www.elcer.com.ua/mikaniti

----------


## ve3kf

- , ,     . .      ,     .       .    .

----------


## R0SBD

> ?     5  .        500-700  -


  ,   : http://www.rl3bm.ru/projects/30/bm30...a-kv-diapazony      : 
"             ! 
   -,     :"     ,       ,   -    ...
    . ,    ,   : 
http://www.rosizolit.ru/Mikalex.php    : http://www.sludann.ru/mikanit

----------

. ,       -,   -  .

              ??

 ,  ,    ,  : -140   ,          .    ,   ,     .        ,   ,   ,   .

    ,        ?

----------


## .

> . ,       -,   -  .
> 
>               ??
> 
>  ,  ,    ,  : -140   ,          .    ,   ,     .        ,   ,   ,   .
> 
>     ,        ?


   ,  .    !!!

----------


## .

> .
> 
>    ,  .    !!!
> 
> 
> ,      ?


   ,   .  , .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> , .


  ,     80.   -            .
       (- ,          ).
   -1200, , ,  , ...
     ,    ...    .

----------


## ve3kf

> ....      20..


     ,   - ,         - 0,5%  24 .    .   -      -         200 ,      .     ,       ?        - ,, ,    .    ,   10       12 !!  .....     ....    :Laughing:

----------

> -140 1968  ,       ,          5 .        .


    , ,  !    .   ,   -50   .  -   ,     ,  , .. -      .

    ,  ,  -  - .    ,   -43     .     .         ??

----------


## ex8ai

?

----------


## UR3ER

,,,

----------


## UR3ER

*UA3GR*    ,    ,      ,  -          ,,, :  :

----------


## RU9CA

RU9CA:
		

			  .

----------

> ,     -  " "   :http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/LAMP/200401.htm
>             .


  ,     http://www.cqham.ru/foto/showphoto.p...-f3-29&cat=all

----------

-  .   ,       ,    .  :Smile: 
 .  ,     - 130 .  http://www.cqham.ru/foto/showphoto.p...d0-130&cat=958   RZ3DLL             ,  2,5 .

----------

> * o*
> ,      .   -  ,         ,    . 
>  , "  -130"  ,    .       .


 .         ,    ,  ,           ,          ,      ,    ,      .             .   ,        ?     ,   ,           .    ,        ,        .           ,   ,     .

----------


## R0SBD

> -  .   ,       ,    . 
>  ,   ,    ,    .


     . ,        ,    .     -81   ,         ()      : 
http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/LAMP/200401.htm
       ,                 .         / ,      .        ,          ,           ,           .       ,   ,  -               .         .      ,   0,8 ,    0,8  ,      .       ,         . 
     ,       .    .    ,  ,  .        ...

----------


## UN7RX

RW0IW  ,      .      ,      ,    , .      ,    .  ,     -     ,  -    .          ...
  ,       ,      ,  "",      .       ,     ,            ,   .   ,  . ,     1  ,   ..

  

     ,      ,        .

----------

,    -.

----------


## Boost

-   ,    , .

----------


## R0SBD

UN7RX   .   ,       
 ,    -11,          -        ,      .              ,     ...
,       ()    ?

----------


## Georgij

> ?


   -118,  ....

----------


## ZLK

*Georgij*,
 -118   11 ,    7,   .

----------


## R6CQ

70-      ,         ,    ,       .
  (   ),      -34,  
, ,       ,  ,
   .    (     ..),     
,      .

----------

> ..


 1982      ..
       !
   ,         .
      -( )--   .
 ,      .
  ...

----------


## R3MM

> 1982   .............
>   .......


     ,        .

----------


## UN7RX

> -( )--   .
>  ,      .


    .  .       ,   -       -  ,      .
     -  ,        ,         -      ,    ,    .        .     100-200,  .        1,           (  ,    -    ?),         -     , ,    -  .     ,       ,  ?         "". 

,      -   .      ,    ,     .           .  -        - ,    ...

----------


## UN7RX

> ,  ,          ,  ()           ,


  .      ,    ,         " ".       ,    "  ,     ".

----------


## R6BK

.      -11  -12 ???

----------


## Geo

"    -   ..." ()  ..
     .  -   ,     .   ,    .  - !

----------


## konstantin us5itp

,  -   QRP ,    QRO          :Razz: .
       .     **   .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> ,       ?


         ,     (  ) .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,   -    1, ,      -  2.


    -  / -161. 
1, 2     . :Wink:

----------


## RM9U

> -  / -161. 
> 1, 2     .


  -161 , ,             - (    )  .    .     .        !
 , , RM9U.

----------


## UN7RX

,    ...  ,   ,        .
,     ,    "",    ,     ?

----------


## UN7RX

> CQHam.


 ,   ,   .  :Smile:       ,      ,    ...
   -  ,  .     ,  . ,   ,          .   ,    ,      ,      ,   .     ..

----------

> )))
>    .


     , ....  ,      .
 -  ...




> ,   ,        .


     .
   50/50 (   ).

----------


## RD9AF

,   ,     ,      ,  , --- .

----------


## ZLK

161- .   :

----------


## ZLK

> ?  ?


 ,     .

----------


## ex8ai

:Super:  ::::  108620

----------


## UN7RX

.      , ?    ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

.    .    . 
     0,01 .

----------


## R3MM

> 2. 
>          L-  ( L-)   -81     -140,  2  .        1-1,2 .   -  -161,    .


         .        ,                .
 "  "   ,   15 - 20    ,        .      1,    ,     -   ,      .

----------


## ZLK

...    -161     ,    ,  ,    .

----------


## ZLK

> ,
>     -    .
>    4  -81.   L-P-? 
>     ,    ,     .


      MrAu, ,  ,  .     ,       -    -81.  -      -2.

----------


## Llll

> 15        10   !!!!


  :Smile:   (7-1),         :Smile:

----------


## R5DT

""   .
  -161.

----------


## R5DT

140- (3.  )   (200  ) ,   1300.   .  .....

----------


## R5DT

> -81   90(),      ?


      ,       .
         ......  ....  .

----------


## R5DT

.   .        ,    -   ........

----------


## R5DT

> ? C L-P-?


   .  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

(-140)

----------


## ew1mm Gary

............

----------


## UN7RX

-    .

----------


## R9AD

?

----------


## RT1A

EW1MM.
,  -       (  EW1BA  1  -81   140)

----------


## UN7RX

> ,   ,     L-P-      EW1BA.


,    !  :!:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,    ?


   . 
         .
 ?  CQham.ru,   ? 
  .  :Wink:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> EW1MM.
> ,  -       (  EW1BA  1  -81   140)







> ,    !


 .
_     -,    - L9,   .          ,    .2.
_http://cqham.ru/pa86_06.htm

----------


## RT1A

,    ,    !

----------


## ex8ai

,        .

----------


## ZLK

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=871&page=105
     EW1BA     -81.

----------


## RW6BA

-140  :-  ?
 .  . -15      1.0 .    -14  3.2 .    .   ,        .  -    ?         ?
   .     .     .

----------


## RW6BA

!!! .

----------


## Alex 1

> .  .


   ,       ,       ,    ?     ,         ,      ,            ,   ,      ,    ,  II ( 0.7...8.1 )  III ( 3.6...31.3 ).

----------


## RW6BA

!!!    !
 -    (   ),         28-18,           ,   14  7 ,   3.5  1.8     .          ,       . 
   .      .   10-  ,        UA1ANP. 
    .       .    ,     .      .        ,    .  .     ...........  .
 .  .

----------

tomcat

----------


## UR3ER

> *RW6BA*,
>        ,       -  2- -81.     1-   ,    .      -161  2-.
>    .
>  110741


           ,-     ,, ,,  ,     :Crazy:

----------


## RW6BA

> ,


,   .      10,   11,       0.7 ( ).      ""    1.5-24,9 .    28 .

----------


## RW6BA

> -161  2-.
>    .


  !!! 
          ?
-15 ,   .   -           .     .
   ,     .   .     ,   555.5   20 .    .    .    ,      .      .  ,  - . -  ,    .      .    . 
   .           .
   RV9XE -15    -43.       10 .  .   .         .       .         .

*  5 ():*




> 


   ,         (I)      .

----------


## tomcat

:

----------


## UT1LW

*UA4PKJ*,      15, 74, 700-800. :    ,     -        -  (     )   ,       .  .

----------


## tomcat

> 4831     1. ?


      -81, 




   500   CQ,       ,     ...

     :



    ,


.. :     50 ,         ....

----------


## UT1LW

> 500   CQ,      ,    ...


       10. .     .    .   ,    ,      - 61,  ,      220.

----------


## UT1LW

*UA4PKJ*,,    -  .     ,   .

----------


## UA4PKJ

*UT1LW*  ,    . !    10.          . .

----------


## UA4PKJ

.     ,    ,              .              .        .      .   10  .            .     .

----------


## UA4PKJ

UT1LW !       .

    .  4      4  .  .   .           20.40.80 .   .

----------


## UA4PKJ

rw0ab  .      2 46   1800. 4  .

----------


## Serg

> -43


   - .          -   ,         -118.       ,     FM   RTTY.

----------

